# New BBcodes



## Janice (Jun 6, 2006)

I've added a few BBcode options for members to use in their posts and general forum usage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you enjoy them!

Full information here. Feel free to use this as a testing ground if you would like to experiment to ensure you feel familiar with using them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BBcodes added:
Strikethrough (-) = strikethrough
User = *Janice*
Marquee = New BBcode!

For our forum sellers I have also added a "Pay me with Paypal" bbCode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




paypal =


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2006)

*golf clap*
You rock miss.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 6, 2006)

awesome! thanks janice


----------



## Glitziegal (Jun 6, 2006)

*Coolio- Janice you are a star*


----------

